# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Dieet: afvallen met het yoga dieet

## FRANCOIS580

Dieet: afvallen met het yoga dieet 

*Yoga is in de eerste plaats bekend als levensfilosofie, maar wist je dat je met yoga ook overgewicht kon verliezen? Lichaamsbeweging doet uiteraard extra calorieën verbranden, maar er bestaat ook een specifiek yoga dieet, waarvan de doeltreffendheid wetenschappelijk werd bewezen en nu ook bij ons meer en meer aanhangers telt. Wat zijn de principes van het yoga dieet en hoe werkt het?* 


Ben je zoals op zoek naar lichamelijk en geestelijk evenwicht en tegelijk ook naar je gezond streefgewicht? Dan is het ondertussen al eeuwenoude Yoga of de kunst van het leven, en het yoga dieet wellicht wel iets voor jou. 
Het yoga dieet vond zijn oorsprong in het hindoeïsme, en is in hoofdzaak gebaseerd op je lichamelijk en geestelijk welzijn. Deze twee basisprincipes sluiten erg nauw aan bij de algemene, spirituele yoga filosofie.Yoga benadert afslanken op een compleet andere manier dan de klassieke diëten en afslankprogramma's. Yoga aanziet afslanken als een bijproduct van de yoga- levenswijze. Afvallen met yoga is met andere woorden een combinatie van yoga- beoefening en een speciale, aangepaste voeding. 

*Geen 'verslavende' voeding* 

Volgens de yoga- filosofie moet je voeding aan enkele belangrijke voorwaarden voldoen om effectief overtollig lichaamsgewicht te verliezen. Voeding moet in de eerste plaats zo vers mogelijk zijn, het mag geen verslavend effect hebben zoals koffie. De basis van het yoga dieet zijn alle mogelijke groenten die je ongelimiteerd mag eten.

*Alle facetten van overgewicht*

Wil jij via het yoga dieet definitief kilo's kwijt spelen, dan zal je met alle mogelijke facetten van overgewicht en zwaarlijvigheid moeten rekening houden. Naast voeding en eetgewoonten, dus zeker ook met het fysieke, mentale én emotionele aspect.Tijdens zo'n afvallingskuur helpt Yoga je terug controle te krijgen over zowel lichaam als geest. Volgens de yoga- filosofie heeft je voeding ook een zuiverend effect op je geest. Het principes van het yogadieet is gebaseerd op de Ayurveda, een zusterwetenschap van yoga die uitgaat van een alles omvattende totaliteit.

*Weet wat je eet*

Volgens de yoga filosofie is het belangrijk dat je verstandig eet weet wat je eet. Verse voeding staat daarbij centraal. Met mate eten en alleen eten wanneer je écht honger hebt en niet uit gewoonten vormt de basis van het yoga dieet. Junkfood is hier uiteraard taboe 
Verstandig eten helpt je gezond worden, zodat je zich weer.../...

*Link bij dit artikel*

- FRANCOIS580 - 

leefgezonder.blogspot.com

----------

